# Doppelte Anführungszeichen ersetzen??



## TomZ (6. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe Strings die doppelte doppelte Anführungszeichen beinhalten, also so: "" (zwei doppelte Anführungszeichen hintereinander).

Diese würde ich gerne mittels String.replaceAll ersetzen, allerdings schaffe ich es nicht, den entsprechenden regulären Ausdruck zu definieren ... sowas geht schonmal nicht:

temp = temp.replaceAll("\\\"\\\"", "XXX");

temp = temp.replaceAll("\"\"", "XXX");

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar ;-)


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2010)

Also 
	
	
	
	





```
replaceAll("\\\"\\\"","XXX")
```
 sollte funktionieren.


----------



## HoaX (6. Aug 2010)

replaceAll("\"\"", "X") 
Geht ohne Probleme.

XHelps \\\" geht auch, obwohl das escapen von " innerhalb der Regex eigentlich sinnfrei ist.


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2010)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> XHelps \\\" geht auch, obwohl das escapen von " innerhalb der Regex eigentlich sinnfrei ist.




```
System.out.println("abc\"\"def".replaceAll("\\\"\\\"", "XXX"));
System.out.println("abc\"\"def".replaceAll("\"\"", "XXX"));
```
[EDIT]Habe wohl zu spät zitiert[/EDIT]


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Aug 2010)

Mhm mal anders gefragt(da der TO das ja anscheinend schon selbst ausprobiert hatte und es bei ihm ja nicht lief):
Könnte es evtl. sein dass das eben nicht zwei Anführungszeichen sind sondern eben irgendwelche anderen? Z.B. vier mal ASCII 39 oder ähnliches?
Solltest du evtl. mal überprüfen, ansonsten hier mal ein Beispiel nennen :bahnhof:


----------

